# OED birthday word generator: οι λέξεις που γεννήθηκαν μαζί μας...



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2013)

Εεεμ, έτσι εξηγείται! 

Your OED birthday word is: 
*chocoholic, n.*
Meaning: A habitual and prolific eater of chocolate; esp. a person who is very fond of chocolate 


Βρείτε εδώ τη λέξη που γεννήθηκε μαζί σας:
which words originated in your birth year?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2013)

Καλά, σίγουρα μας παρακολουθούν... :) :devil:

Your OED birthday word is: 
*nitpick, v.*
Meaning: To criticize (a thing) in an overzealous or pedantic fashion; to find fault with.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2013)

*frenemy, n.*
Meaning: A person with whom one is friendly, despite a fundamental dislike or rivalry; a person who combines the characteristics of a friend and an enemy.


----------



## sarant (Dec 20, 2013)

Καλό!

Your OED birthday word is:
beat poetry, n.
Meaning: Literary work produced by beat poets. Cf. beat poet n.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2013)

Καθόλου απρόβλεπτο, η δική μου είναι *downloadable*. Ή είσαι τέκνο της ψηφιακής επανάστασης ή δεν είσαι. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 20, 2013)

Αδελφό τέκνο, η δική μου είναι το _reboot_!


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Καθόλου απρόβλεπτο, η δική μου είναι *downloadable*. Ή είσαι τέκνο της ψηφιακής επανάστασης ή δεν είσαι. :)



Βρε βρε, ο ηλελληγεννής!  Watch out for them firewalls. 



dharvatis said:


> Αδελφό τέκνο, η δική μου είναι το _reboot_!


And the reboot, to boot. ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2013)

...
Your OED birthday word is: *cyberculture*, n.

Meaning: The social conditions brought about by widespread automation and computerization; (in later use also) the culture surrounding computers and (esp.) the Internet. 

I knew it! OED, QED. I just knew it in my bones I always had culture. Only it's a bit mouldy lately. 
It may be high time for my cyborg phase. Helle, here I come, I'll be uploadable.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 20, 2013)

Χαχαχα! Πολύ καλό! Εγώ είμαι με τη Μπέρνι, επί του φαγητού:


Your OED birthday word is:
foodie, n.
Meaning: A person with a particular interest in food; a gourmet.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Αδελφό τέκνο, η δική μου είναι το _reboot_!



Τρία γενέθλια να περίμενες και θα έπεφτες πάνω στο _Internet_. Ένα χρόνο πριν το _reboot_ ήταν το _lol_. :)


----------



## Irini (Dec 20, 2013)

Γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω;
*1974*
Your OED birthday word is: 
*Internet, n.*​


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 20, 2013)

Υπονοεί κάτι δηλαδή τώρα; :twit:


Your OED birthday word is: 
*guilt trip*, n.
Meaning: An episode of severe, often excessive or unjustified self-reproach, esp. one deliberately provoked by another person; a state of mind in which a person is preoccupied by overriding feelings of guilt. Also: an attempt to instil such feelings in a person. Freq. in to lay a guilt trip on .


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2013)

Αν δεν ήταν ελλιπές το σύστημα της Οξφόρδης, θα μαθαίναμε ότι η λέξη για την ανήλικη Λεξιλογία είναι, ας πούμε, *recessionista*.


*recessionista*
_n_. A person who dresses stylishly on a tight budget.

Example Citations:
She's superstylish, always able to buy a round of drinks and still seems to be wearing a new outfit every time you see her. She's a *recessionista*, that New York marvel who's a magnet for a good deal. And in this economy, she's got a lot to teach us. ... Finney agrees that aside from knowing where to find the best discounts, making better use of what you have is a key trait of the true *recessionista*.
—Eloise Parker, Frugal fashion: New Yorkers learn to look good for a lot less, _Daily News_ (New York), July 13, 2008 

A *recessionista* is a modern sort of girl who is trying to survive the credit crunch the best she can. We're all *recessionistas* now.
—Ann Marie Hourihane, There's money on it being a bad time to get divorced, _The Irish Times_, July 14, 2008 

Earliest Citation:
When the barman asks for the second time whether I d like to see the menu, I finish up my glass of tap water and take my leave. He could have at least given me some peanuts. So much for the idea of recession chic.
—Leslie Ann Horgan, "Can you live like the boom during a bust? We challenged our writer to become a *recessionista*," _Daily Mail_, May 31, 2008 
http://www.wordspy.com/words/recessionista.asp


----------

